# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  No girls allowed: Gruaja e fshirë nga katalogu i IKEA's në Arabinë Saudite

## yllbardh

*No girls allowed: Gruaja e fshirë nga katalogu i IKEA's në Arabinë Saudite*


Përpara katalogu i IKEA's, një nga shitësit më të madh në botë të mobiljeve ishte identike në të gjithë botën. Përveç të një ndryshimi të vogël në versionin e fundit të  arabisë saudite, ku u fshinë të gjitha gratë dhe vajzat nga faqet e tij.

Fotot në katalogun Arab shfaqin të njëjtin interier dhe produkt, por jo gratë.

Ndërsa versionet ndërkombëtare në të njëjtin katalog paraqet katër designer në kopertinë, në edicionin e Arabisë ka vetëm tre  - projektuesi femra u fshi nga foto.

Një nga fotot shfaqë një nënë përpara një pasqyrë banjoje së bashku me familjen e saj, por edicioni Arab ka hequr nënën. Në një tjetër foto, një grua zbathur me vathë u zëvendësua nga një njeri në çorape të zeza.

 

Ministri suedez i Tregtisë Ewa Björling argumentoi se imazhet janë korrigjuar, një "shembull i trishtuar që tregon se ka një rrugë të gjatë për të shkuar në drejtim të barazisë midis burrave dhe grave në Arabinë Saudite."

"Gratë nuk mund të korrigjohen jashtë realitetit. Nëse Arabia Saudite nuk lejon gratë për të dalë në publik ose punë, ata humbasin rreth gjysmën e kapitalit të tyre intelektual," tha ajo për gazetën suedeze Metro.

IKEA Zëdhënësi Ylva Magnusson i tha agjencisë gjermane shtypit DPA se katalogu është projektuar nga një pronar privilegji të jashtëm që operon IKEA dyqanet në Arabinë Saudite.

Gratë në Arabinë Saudite jetojnë sipas ligjit të rreptë islamik, dhe janë ndaluar nga sjellja që është e zakonshme në kulturat perëndimore. Mbretëria e Gjirit është i vetmi vend në botë që ndalon gratë nga ngarja e makinave. Femrat atje nuk janë lejuar edhe për të votuar, dhe gjithashtu duhet të kenë leje nga një njeri për të punuar, udhëtuar ose të hapin një llogari bankare.

Këtë vit, Arabia Saudite u përkulën të presionit nga Komiteti Olimpik Ndërkombëtar dhe organizatat e të drejtave të njeriut dhe lejoi dy atletët femra të marrin pjesë në Londër në Lojërat Olimpike të 2012.

----------


## Prudence

po si e kane kete pune

----------


## ane

> *No girls allowed: Gruaja e fshirë nga katalogu i IKEA's në Arabinë Saudite*
> 
> 
> Përpara katalogu i IKEA's, një nga shitësit më të madh në botë të mobiljeve ishte identike në të gjithë botën. Përveç të një ndryshimi të vogël në versionin e fundit të  arabisë saudite, ku u fshinë të gjitha gratë dhe vajzat nga faqet e tij.
> 
> Fotot në katalogun Arab shfaqin të njëjtin interier dhe produkt, por jo gratë.
> 
> Ndërsa versionet ndërkombëtare në të njëjtin katalog paraqet katër designer në kopertinë, në edicionin e Arabisë ka vetëm tre  - projektuesi femra u fshi nga foto.
> 
> ...


Nuk eshte e vertete qe islami nuk i jep te drejta femres :ngerdheshje: ,ai i ka dhene statusin e nenes ,gruas e motres :pa dhembe: (keshtu thoshte nje klerik i larte nga Pakistani)

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

Keto jane kafshe shpellash prehistorike POR fatkeqesisht kane petrodollaret!

----------


## shofer

> *No girls allowed: Gruaja e fshirë nga katalogu i IKEA's në Arabinë Saudite*
> 
> 
> Përpara katalogu i IKEA's, një nga shitësit më të madh në botë të mobiljeve ishte identike në të gjithë botën. Përveç të një ndryshimi të vogël në versionin e fundit të  arabisë saudite, ku u fshinë të gjitha gratë dhe vajzat nga faqet e tij.
> 
> Fotot në katalogun Arab shfaqin të njëjtin interier dhe produkt, por jo gratë.
> 
> Ndërsa versionet ndërkombëtare në të njëjtin katalog paraqet katër designer në kopertinë, në edicionin e Arabisë ka vetëm tre  - projektuesi femra u fshi nga foto.
> 
> ...



http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=145693

----------


## Milkway

> *No girls allowed: Gruaja e fshirë nga katalogu i IKEA's në Arabinë Saudite*
> 
> 
> Përpara katalogu i IKEA's, një nga shitësit më të madh në botë të mobiljeve ishte identike në të gjithë botën. Përveç të një ndryshimi të vogël në versionin e fundit të  arabisë saudite, ku u fshinë të gjitha gratë dhe vajzat nga faqet e tij.
> 
> Fotot në katalogun Arab shfaqin të njëjtin interier dhe produkt, por jo gratë.
> 
> Ndërsa versionet ndërkombëtare në të njëjtin katalog paraqet katër designer në kopertinë, në edicionin e Arabisë ka vetëm tre  - projektuesi femra u fshi nga foto.
> 
> ...


Keta jane per tu marre shembulle , per boten e pacivilizuar , duhet ti mesojne se si duhet mbajtur gruaja nshpi lol

----------


## altin55

> Nuk eshte e vertete qe islami nuk i jep te drejta femres,ai i ka dhene statusin e nenes ,gruas e motres(keshtu thoshte nje klerik i larte nga Pakistani)


Tu a nxjeresh te tjerve formen tende te asaj qe ke ne mes te dy kembemve nuk quhet dhenja e te drejtes se femres, por quhet injoranci dhe kurveri.
Nuk mohoet e drejta e femres pse nuk u lejua bathjashtja suedeze ne IKA-t e arabis saudite,
Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.
Fotot qe permbajne femra jane te demshme per shoqerin e shendosh dhe te ndershme. per shoqerin e shthurur dhe te koruptuar jo normale dhe kjo quhet civilizim.

----------


## ane

> Tu a nxjeresh te tjerve formen tende te asaj qe ke ne mes te dy kembemve nuk quhet dhenja e te drejtes se femres, por quhet injoranci dhe kurveri.
> Nuk mohoet e drejta e femres pse nuk u lejua bathjashtja suedeze ne IKA-t e arabis saudite,
> Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.
> Fotot qe permbajne femra jane te demshme per shoqerin e shendosh dhe te ndershme. per shoqerin e shthurur dhe te koruptuar jo normale dhe kjo quhet civilizim.


Mos je i vonuar gje?!!
Nuk eshte fjala per filma pornografik or bal por per katalogje familjare NORMALE !
Femra si pjese e familjes eshte hequr fare nga katallogu ,keshtu e mbani moralin ju ,duke eliminimuar femren ?!!

----------


## Prudence

po ajo eshte dhe me pizhama per ate pune....ti kishin hedh noi peshqir kokes...apo ta benin sikur fshinte syte dhe veç ta linin.

----------


## mia@

> po ajo eshte dhe me pizhama per ate pune....ti kishin hedh noi peshqir kokes...apo ta benin sikur fshinte syte dhe veç ta linin.


Me pelqen propozimi yt, hahaha. Jane njerez pa shume fantazi ata.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> Tu a nxjeresh te tjerve formen tende te asaj qe ke ne mes te dy kembemve nuk quhet dhenja e te drejtes se femres, por quhet injoranci dhe kurveri.
> Nuk mohoet e drejta e femres pse nuk u lejua bathjashtja suedeze ne IKA-t e arabis saudite,
> Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.
> Fotot qe permbajne femra jane te demshme per shoqerin e shendosh dhe te ndershme. per shoqerin e shthurur dhe te koruptuar jo normale dhe kjo quhet civilizim.


Pse nuk ikën në Arabi Saudite o altin? Do të jesh rehat e i begatë atje. Pse rri në atë Vlorë, megjithëse nuk ke fare dialekt Vlore?

----------


## prenceedi

> *Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.*


??????????????????????????????????

----------


## Qyfyre

> Tu a nxjeresh te tjerve formen tende te asaj qe ke ne mes te dy kembemve nuk quhet dhenja e te drejtes se femres, por quhet injoranci dhe kurveri.
> Nuk mohoet e drejta e femres pse nuk u lejua bathjashtja suedeze ne IKA-t e arabis saudite,
> Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.
> Fotot qe permbajne femra jane te demshme per shoqerin e shendosh dhe te ndershme. per shoqerin e shthurur dhe te koruptuar jo normale dhe kjo quhet civilizim.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa  :llafazan:  shpjegim fantastik

----------


## the admiral

> Tu a nxjeresh te tjerve formen tende te asaj qe ke ne mes te dy kembemve nuk quhet dhenja e te drejtes se femres, por quhet injoranci dhe kurveri.
> Nuk mohoet e drejta e femres pse nuk u lejua bathjashtja suedeze ne IKA-t e arabis saudite,
> *Mos haroni se arabia saudute eshte vend i rehatis mireqenjes civilizimit begatis dhe i disiplines.*
> Fotot qe permbajne femra jane te demshme per shoqerin e shendosh dhe te ndershme. per shoqerin e shthurur dhe te koruptuar jo normale dhe kjo quhet civilizim.


po rruge te mesme nuk ka??? *ose e padukshme ose k**ve???* 

te duket e drejte te mos lejosh nje femer as te nise makinen, as te votoje??? keshtu nuk je pjese e shoqerise... 
do e deshiroje nje gje te tille po te ishe femer? une jo. kurre. 
atje nje femer nuk ka stimuj. nuk ka endrra.

----------


## angmokio

Arabia Saudite eshte vendi ku pretendohet se praktikohet Sheriati Islam. Megjithate ne rastin konkret eshte egzagjeruar shume duke hequr foton e kesaj femreje me siper ku fotoja e saj nuk eshte aspak provokative. 

Gjithsesi cdo vend ka politikat e veta dhe ne ratin konkret kur beehet fjale per biznes IKEA nuk e prish shume terezine. Fakti qe produktet i shiten si me foto femrash e si pa ato te tjerat pak interes kane.

----------


## Qyfyre

IKEA kerkon falje per heqjen e femrave nga fotot ne katalogun e prodhuar per Arabine Saudite

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...200387136.html

----------


## angmokio

> IKEA kerkon falje per heqjen e femrave nga fotot ne katalogun e prodhuar per Arabine Saudite
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...200387136.html


Sigurisht qe do kerkoj falje. Jane te zgjuar ata  e dijne se si te bejne biznes. Arabia Saudite eshte nje treg me 30 milione banore qe i ben nje xhiro IKEA-s me qindra miliona dollare. Edhe me Arabet e mban mire dhe perhere do i heqe fotot e femrave por dhe me boten tjeter e mban mire duke kerkuar falje  :ngerdheshje: .

Te shohim cdo bej vitin tjeter kur te nxjerre katalogun e ri.

----------


## mia@

IKEA nuk ka bere gjere tjeter vecse u eshte pershtatur. Nuk do t'i tundoje arabet me femrat me pizhama.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Ah medet per ato njerez qe i ka zene truri dhjame! 

Po ajo femra ne katalog qenka edhe e veshur, se te ishte me pizhama te shkurtra sikur do "justifikohej" paksa  :i ngrysur: 

Eh femra shkrete, gjithmone e diskriminuar ne ato vende te prapambetura mentalisht!

----------


## ane

> Sigurisht qe do kerkoj falje. Jane te zgjuar ata  e dijne se si te bejne biznes. Arabia Saudite eshte nje treg me 30 milione banore qe i ben nje xhiro IKEA-s me qindra miliona dollare. Edhe me Arabet e mban mire dhe perhere do i heqe fotot e femrave por dhe me boten tjeter e mban mire duke kerkuar falje .
> 
> .


Natyrisht ,ata sjane budallenje te prishin kontratat me vlere qindra milionshe per faktin qe arabet nuk duan ti shohin me sy grate e tyre :ngerdheshje:

----------

